

Data Breach since 2004 - Infographic - linux_devil
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/23/data-breach-graphic/

======
linux_devil
[http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/worlds-...](http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/worlds-
biggest-data-breaches-hacks/)

